# 2609 Sekonda?



## bosartis (Nov 15, 2009)

Sold as a 1950 Sekonda - but as Sekonda started in 1966 I reckon somewhat later.

Appears to be a 2609 or 2609.1 movement though I'm no expert in Russian watches.

I simply loved the simple but elegant lines of this one.










Most likely produced in the Petrodworzowy Factory in Russia. It is in very good virtually perfect condition

and numbered 70708 but no factory stamp that I can spot. Not having any number reference I'm unable to confirm a date.

The 2609 movement series seems to have had a long usage from the late '50's into the '80's?



















I also note from other Russian watch sources that this dial model was also used with a few different movements.

Anyway I post just for interest - it was an Ebay find and not expensive - and IS is perfect condition.

It was also my first "Russian" purchase - and I might gat a few more!!


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Simple but elegant :thumbsup:

Plenty of different russians to go at, I'm trying to collect an interesting one of each make, so I'll probably see you again along the journey.

Ian.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry, didn't think the last post had worked & sent it again.


----------

